# Freelancer



## Nuddl007 (15. September 2014)

Hallo Leute 

Habe Gestern beim durchstöbern meines Arbeitszimmers "Freelancer" wieder entdeckt. Gibts eignetlich noch aktive zokker bzw. Server. Mods so wie es aussieht gibts noch!!
Existiert noch eine Deutsch oder Österreichische Community?

lg


----------



## Nuddl007 (16. September 2014)

he,he

100 Hits und keine Antwort...schade um das Game


----------



## CL90 (16. September 2014)

Ja es gibt noch Server.
Deutsche Comunity: Portal :: Hamburg City Freelancer Server


----------



## Aemkeisdna (16. September 2014)

Boar das hab ich vor 2-3 Jahren gesuchtet.  Jeden abend mit Freunden durch die Galaxien.  

Schaumkraut hehe


----------

